# Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870



## Folterknecht (29. Juli 2010)

*Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

Hi Fans!

Ich wollte Euch mal kurz meine Eindrücke des oben genannten VGA-Kühlers schildern. Die Verarbeitungqualität ist in Ordnung, AC typisch würde ich mal behaupten - Thermalright und Prolimatech machen es aber besser. 

Der Kühler selbst liefert hervorragende Temperaturwerte auf meiner 5870 (Referenz @stock) - 55°C bei  48% Lüfterdrehzahl - was die GPU-Temp angeht. Und ist dabei bei offenem Gehäuse zwar nicht unhörbar, aber für mein empfinden leise - FURMARK XTREME BURNING MODE 1280x1024 (window).

Der Rest des Lieferumpfangs ist aber AC-typisch zum , vor allem die Wärmeleitpads. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und behaupten, diese kleben noch weniger als beim Xtreme GTX280. Da ich aber mit diesem Enttäuschung schon gerechnet habe, kommt bei mir der Thermalright VRM-R3 zum Einsatz. Dieser paßt im Gegensatz zum VRM-R5 zw. GraKa und den Kühler (VRM-R4 sollte ebenfalls passen).

Die Kühlung der Speicherchips übernehmen folgende Kühler. Diese kleben bombenfest. Außerdem liegen sie, da sie einzeln verbaut werden, wirklich auf den Speicherchips auf, im Gegensatz zu diesen langen Alublöcken von AC, welche bei einigen GraKas nicht immer optimalen Kontakt herstellen können, da die Speicherchips unterschiedlich hoch vom PCB aufragen (hatte ich bei meiner GTX260).

Zur Stabilisierung der ganzen Konstruktion, um unnötiges Durchbiegen des PCBs zu verhindern, habe ich die orginale Backplate wieder verbaut. Einfach in den nächsten Baumarkt und M3-Schrauben samt Muttern kaufen. Dazu noch Unterlegscheiben aus Kunstoff und ihr müßt Euch keine Sorgen mehr wegen eines "gebrochenen"  PCBs machen. 


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Folterknecht (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

edit*


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

Ich finde es super was das Ding bzw. die Combo so drauf hat 
Weißt du so ungefähr wie hoch die Raumtemp bei dem Test war? 

PS: jetzt bekomme ich den Furemark auch endlich mal zum Laufen (der standard Ramtakt von 1300 macht meiner XFX XT ganzschön zu schaffen, deshalb lasse ich sie jetzt auch bei 850/1200 durchlaufen).

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Folterknecht (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

Du wohnst doch um die Ecke - 22 Uhr offenes Fenster!

Werde mal auf 100% stellen, da dürfte ich vermutlich sehr nah an Dein Aquarium ran kommen!!!


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

Also dort wo mein Rechner steht, ist grob der 6te Stock unterm Dach, aber heute waren auch mal angenehme Temps hier drinn(23-24°), wenn die Sonne ballert(30-32°) ist es schon bald unerträglich.

Ich lasse die Karte jetzt auf 850/1200 (06er Benchmark nur 200 Punkte weniger , aber dafür gleich mehr Stabilität und noch niedrige Temps )


----------



## Folterknecht (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

LuKü - WaKü
1      :       1


Mein Uralt-Temperaturschätzgerät zeigt z.Z. 19°C.


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

^^Hmm nicht ganz, 4° mehr Raum auf meiner Seite + das ich nicht 3x92mm @ 2000U/min ertragen muss 
Aber die Leistung ist echt gut, für einen Luftkühler 

Hier mal mein Versuch nur mit Stalker CS: 
HD5870@865/1300 mit AC Accelero Twin Turbo statt den original Lüftern 2x120mm Noisblocker XL1 @ 1000U/min 
+ Thermalright VRM R3 + Noisblocker X1 80mm @ 700U/min(saugend durch die Lamellen zum RAM pustend montiert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Folterknecht (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

Du wirst es kaum glauben aber die 3x 92mm @ 100% sind wirklich verhältnismäßg leise. Und ob ich nun 45 oder 55°C ( @ ~47%) hab ist so was von egal. Und unter 50% dürfte er nun wirklich nicht mehr aus nem vernünftigen Gehäuse raus zu höhren sein. WIe gesagt ist i.M. noch offen, da demnächst noch weitere Umbauten anstehen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

^^Ach jetzt sehe ich was  Du hast ja garkein MSAA an (sprich steht auf 0) ich hab's extra auf 8x hoch geschraubt


----------



## Folterknecht (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

MSAA 8X? restliche einstellungen bleiben gl. - Raumtemp ~ 18°C

LuKü - WaKü

2     :     1




edit:

Sie friert, ihr ist kalt - besser wird es wohl sein, ich hohle der Süßen ne warme Decke!


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

Schon merkwürdig mit dem MSAA, sollte das nicht die Karte mehr aufheitzen? (ich verstehe den Furmark sowieso nicht wirklich?)

Achso hier noch paar Infos zu meiner Thermatik 

Da der Radi der für die Graka zuständig ist, direkt über jenen sitzt der zur Kühlung der CPU beisteuert ergeben sich folgene Werte:

Raum Temp: 23-24°C 
Luft Temp (die der Radi bekommt): 28-29°C
Wasser Temp (wärend des Test): 35-36°C
GPU Temp (nach ~20min): 41-42°C

Luft zu Wasser: 8K
Wasser zu GPU: 6K
Luft zu GPU: 13K

Das könnte man fast runter auf deine Raumtemp runterrechnen wenn der Radi nur deine 18°C bekommen würde 

Aber trotzdem sind deine 20K(Raum/Luft zu GPU) ein erstaunlicher Wert  (vielleicht hätte ich ein wenig warten sollen )


----------



## stefan.net82 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

Hallo!

Danke das du deine Erfahrungen bez. dieses Kühlers mit uns teilst!

Würdest du alles in allem den Accelero Xtreme weiterempfehlen???

Grüße


----------



## Folterknecht (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

Hi Stefan!

Die Temperaturen (GPU) und Lautstärke sind super. Das beigelgte Zubehör ist dagegen für den Popo! Diese Wärmeleitpads kleiben einfachen nicht vernünftig, und die RAM-Kühler in Form von langen Blöcken anstatt in einzelnen kleinen Kühlerchen - ist einfach s.c.h.e.i.ß.e. Den Kühler hat ein Ingenieur fabriziert, das Zubehör ein Buchhalter.

Wenn Du mit dem Leben kannst und bereit bist nochmal etwas Geld oben drauf zu packen (für ordenliches Zubehör), bekommst Du den besten Kühler für die HD5870 (Kompromis aus Platz, Lautstärke und Leistung).

Edit:

In meinem Startpost, findest Du ordentl. Zubehör verlinkt. Blechdesigner wird Dir bestätigen können, daß die von mir verlinkten RAM-Kühler sehr gut kleben. Der VRM-3 ist klasse.


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

^^Richtig, die RAM-Kühler kleben sehr gut! 
Wer kein Kupfer mag der sollte alternativ zu den Zalman ZM-RHS1 RAM-Kühler greifen (sind aus Alu und kleben selbst noch nach der 10ten Anwendung wie Zunder) 
Und über die Thermalright VRM Reihe braucht man bald kein Wort zu verlieren, die sind einfach Referenz in Sachen VRM-Kühlung bei der HD5850/5870 
(den VRM-3 biete ich zZ. im Marktplatz an)


----------



## stefan.net82 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

Wegen der Montage muss ich mir ebay-sei-dank keine Sorgen machen, hab vor kurzem dort eine GTX285 AMP! mit dem bereits fertig vormontiertem AC-Kühler ersteigern können
Die Leistung wird man klarerweise von einer 5870 nicht 1:1 auf eine übertaktete GTX285 übertragen können, doch denke ich schon, der Accelero ist auf jeden Fall besser und leiser als der jeweilige Referenzkühler.

Hoffe der Verkäufer hat den wohl ordentlich auf die Karte gepackt...


----------



## Folterknecht (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

Verstehe ich das richtig, Du willst den Kühler von der AMP! auf die 5870 setzen? Das wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## stefan.net82 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*



Folterknecht schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, Du willst den Kühler von der AMP! auf die 5870 setzen? Das wird nicht funktionieren.


 
Nein, um Gottes Willen Natürlich geht das nicht.
Ich meinte, die Praxiswerte des AC Accelero werden bei einer 5870 anders sein, als bei einer gtx285 amp! Sind ja zwei unterschiedliche GPUs mit unterschiedlicher Leistungsaufnahme etc...

Ich wollte aussagen, ein AC wäre stets besser als die jeweilige Referenzlösung, sowohl bei der 5870, als auch bei der Gtx285 AMP!


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

^^Selbst bei einer GTX 275(hatte ich so) oder GTX 260(habe ich noch so) ist er besser angebracht, als jeglicher Referenzkühler


----------



## Folterknecht (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

@Stefan:

Beide Karten 5870 und 285 verbrauchen unter Vollast ~ 200W. Von daher sollten die Ergebnisse/Tendenzen vergleichbar sein. Der AC ist halt nur mies bei den VRMs. Da könnte es unter Umständen sein, daß ein Referenzkühler @ 100% etwas bessere Temps liefert. Deshalb auch die Empfehlung an der Stelle etwas nach zu bessern, dann kann man auch entspannter an der Spannung drehen und muß sich keine Gedanken über gegrillte SpaWas machen.


----------



## SXFreak (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Ich habe mir erlaubt mal zum Vergleich
meine Temperaturen mit dem betagten S1 zu posten. Furmark lief bei 21 °C
Raumtemperatur. Ist ein kleiner Unterschied


----------



## Folterknecht (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

@SXFreak:

Du hattest da 2 120mm Lüfter drauf oder? Welche Drehzahl?


----------



## SXFreak (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

Ja, stimmt. Die beiden Silent Wings liefen mit 1400 RPM.
In Spielen habe ich sie nicht so hoch. Will es leise haben.


----------



## stefan.net82 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*



Folterknecht schrieb:


> @Stefan:
> 
> Beide Karten 5870 und 285 verbrauchen unter Vollast ~ 200W. Von daher sollten die Ergebnisse/Tendenzen vergleichbar sein. Der AC ist halt nur mies bei den VRMs. Da könnte es unter Umständen sein, daß ein Referenzkühler @ 100% etwas bessere Temps liefert. Deshalb auch die Empfehlung an der Stelle etwas nach zu bessern, dann kann man auch entspannter an der Spannung drehen und muß sich keine Gedanken über gegrillte SpaWas machen.


 
Die Spannungswandler überstehen meines Wissens nach Temperaturen bis 115°C. Das ist bei einem einigermaßen guten Gehäuse in Kombination mit dem sauber befestigtem AC-Kühler doch so gut wie unerreichbar, oder?!

Mich würde bitte noch interessieren: wurden die SpaWas bei deiner 5870 jemals annähernd so heiß?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

Endlich! Ich habe schon lange gewartet, dass jemand mal diesen Kühler testet und die Ergebnise mitteilt - cool. Der kühlt ja echt hammermäßig, den bestelle ich mir auch, dann kann mein Musashi R600 wieder runter, auch wenn er noch eine ganze Ecke besser kühlt.


----------



## Folterknecht (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

@stefan:

Solange Du  nicht an der Spannungen drehst, wirst Du nur schwer an die 115°C kommen - richtig.  Wenn Du bei der Montage alles richtig machst.

ABER es gibt (glaube im Luxx) einen Sammelthread zur KFA² GTX275 auf dem der AC-Kühler auch verbaut war, einige Leute berichten da, daß sie über 100°C an den SpaWas hatten (Furmark). Ein Grund war glaube ich, daß die einzelnen Wandlerchips unterschiedlich hoch vom PCB aufragten, Ergebnis bei den Wandlertemps so dann manchmal in etwa wie folgt aus: 85°C - 90°C - 105°C - 90°C

Kannst ja sehen was bei Dir raus kommt und eventuell nachbessern. Oder kann Deine Karte nicht ausgelesen werden (einige Non-Referenzdesign)? Sowas ist immer blöd bei Nachrüstkühlern.

Das kühle SpaWas der Lebensdauer zu gute kommen, hat man aber bei der HD4870/4890 gesehen.


----------



## Folterknecht (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

Nachtrag:

Im Luxx ist schon einer der muckiert sich über 90-100°C SpaWa-Temp im Furmark.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f136/arctic-cooling-accelero-xtreme-5870-a-716446-7.html

Post #168


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

^^Bei einigen geht's ja richtig Heiß her


----------



## Folterknecht (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> ... dann kann mein Musashi R600 wieder runter, auch wenn er noch eine ganze Ecke besser kühlt.




??? Dat würde ich mal gerne sehen - 5 min Furmark


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

Hier kannst du dir seine Ergebnisse anschauen KLICK


----------



## Folterknecht (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

abgefahrene Konstruktion, aber gute Ergebnisse!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Meine Eindrücke - Accelero Xtreme HD5870*

Ja, trotzdem muss er irgendwann runter - spätestens wenn ich die 5870 wieder verkaufen will. Da ist es gut, dass es den Xtreme HD5870 gibt.

EDIT:
Ich habe jetzt seit 2 Tagen den Kühler auch drauf. Die Kühlleistung ist echt brutal. Vermutlich ist das der beste Kühler für die HD5870, den es zu kaufen gibt.


----------

